# City Creek Canyon



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I was curious if any of you know the rules about parking at the gate and hiking up in before the canyon actually opens at 8:30am. Ive tried to call the guy like 4 times and left messages but I cant get him to call me back. I was thinking about just hiking up the road until I found a place that looked good to break off and head up the hill. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Might be taking a chance parking that early with all those tree humping hippies living right there, but I don't think it's against any rules.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is the link

http://www.slcgov.com/utilities/public-utilities-hunting-our-watershed

My cousin used to hunt this canyon alot. Maybe he'll chime in. I also have a friend who would come in from the bountiful canyon side.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You are fine to park early and hike in before the canyon opens. No issue whatsoever. I have done it more times than I can count.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Just keep in mind that many of the roads around the capital are closed for the next month or so for construction, so this may limit parking access.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great thanks guys, I figured it was ok but I just cant seem to get the guy to call me back. I'm going to keep trying him, but also plan on going up unless he does call and tells me I cant.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

A few years back I got a permit through salt lakes water authority to drive that canyon during the rifle hunt. Don't know if you still can but it saved me a long hike up the road.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Kwalk3 said:


> You are fine to park early and hike in before the canyon opens. No issue whatsoever. I have done it more times than I can count.


Likewise. I am sure he will call you back as soon as he can. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

one4fishing said:


> A few years back I got a permit through salt lakes water authority to drive that canyon during the rifle hunt. Don't know if you still can but it saved me a long hike up the road.


I believe you still can, but only during the rifle deer hunt and you have to hunt above Site 23.


----------

